# Bike-Treff am Rotenbühl - Samstag 14:00 Parkplatz Waldhausweg/Stuhlsatzenhausweg



## crazyeddie (28. März 2011)

Um den allsamstäglichen Entscheidungsterror ("Wo zum Teufel fahr ich mit?") noch zu verschlimmern, habt Ihr ab sofort eine Wahlmöglichkeit mehr:

*Wann & wo?*
Samstag
14:00 Uhr
Parkplatz Ecke Waldhausweg/Stuhlsatzenhausweg

*Wer & was?*
Die Stammbesetzung (Alter 16-31) schreit nach Höhenmetern und Trails und fährt Bikes zwischen Rennfeile und Tourenschaukel. Wer mit tourentauglichem Bike und Helm ausgestattet ist und Mountainbiken nicht als Rennradfahren im Wald interpretiert, sollte einfach mal vorbeischauen.

*Wohin & wie lang?*
Es sind sowohl längere Touren in weiter entfernte Gebiete möglich (3h + x) als auch das Abgrasen jeglicher Trails in der Umgebung, wobei man frühzeitig aussteigen kann. Das richtet sich ganz einfach nach den Anwesenden.

*Warum da & wieso überhaupt?*
Ein kostenfreier Parkplatz, ein Student*inn*en-Wohnheim nebenan, ein Biergarten um die Ecke und gute Erreichbarkeit aus der Innenstadt und Dudweiler sollten als Argumente reichen. Und, jo, wieso nit? Gefahren wird ja eh, treffen muss man sich auch irgendwo und damit sich auch mal jemand anschließen kann ohne dass man jede Woche extra was verkündet, bieten sich ein eigener Treff und Thread einfach an.

Schauen wir einfach mal was sich da so entwickelt


----------



## Rookie de Lux (30. März 2011)

Hallo Eddie,

eine wunderbare Idee - allerdings ist für mich 14 Uhr keine ideale Zeit, aber sollte es möglich sein, werde ich einfach vorbeikommen und hoffe Euch dann auf dem Parkplatz zu treffen!

Grüße, Rookie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## medicus41 (30. März 2011)

Interessant. Aber da würd ich doch mit meinen knapp 45 Lenzen euren Schnitt zerstören 


Grus medi


----------



## crazyeddie (30. März 2011)

das macht nix, dann lieg ich wieder unterm schnitt und fühl mich nit so alt^^


----------



## Match (31. März 2011)

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe schließ ich mich auch an!


----------



## crazyeddie (2. April 2011)

wasn schei.sstag. hab noch versucht cornelius anzurufen, aber da ging nur die mailbox dran.


----------



## Match (2. April 2011)

War um 14.15 Uhr da, hab aber niemanden gesehen... :-(


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. April 2011)

lt. Funkuhr sind Cornelius und ich um 14.13 Uhr losgefahren.

Hoffe, dass nächsten Samstag wieder bestes Bike-Wetter ist und ich nicht arbeiten muss. Werde dann wieder da sein und mind. bis 14.15 Uhr warten 

Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich euren Schnitt mit meinen 45 J. auch zerstören darf 



medicus41 schrieb:


> Interessant. Aber da würd ich doch mit meinen knapp 45 Lenzen euren Schnitt zerstören





Gruß
Thomas


----------



## medicus41 (2. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> Natürlich nur unter der Voraussetzung, dass ich euren Schnitt mit meinen 45 J. auch zerstören darf
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Wahnsinn, ich wäre also nicht der einzige Gruftie


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. April 2011)

jetzt aber Vorsicht:

immerhin hab ich die Kraft der zwei linken Hände


----------



## Match (2. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> lt. Funkuhr sind Cornelius und ich um 14.13 Uhr losgefahren.
> 
> Hoffe, dass nächsten Samstag wieder bestes Bike-Wetter ist und ich nicht arbeiten muss. Werde dann wieder da sein und mind. bis 14.15 Uhr warten
> 
> ...




Um 2 Minuten verpasst... :-/
Sorry aber du mit deinen 45 bist fitter als ich mit meinen 25...
Bin nächste Woche dann auch dabei (um 14 Uhr...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. April 2011)

ich beeil mich ja nur, weil sonst mein Bier kalt wird


----------



## Match (2. April 2011)




----------



## Dr.Slown (3. April 2011)

hi,
arbeite bis 1300 könnte also eng werden.
versuche es auf jeden fall.
.....und ich hab zwar noch ne 3 davor stehen mache aber dann doch den schnitt ganz kaputt/ist nähmlich niemand so unfit wie ich)

bis dann
Doc


----------



## Laktatbolzen (3. April 2011)

Dann komm ich doch auch mal, un den zieh den schnitt in den Keller.


----------



## puremalt (4. April 2011)

OK, versuch auch zu kommen um den Schnitt wieder zu heben.

Den Altersschnitt natürlich. Altersklasse: Gruftie 1.


----------



## puremalt (6. April 2011)

Sorry, klappt leider doch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti1985 (7. April 2011)

Versuch vorbei zukommen > die idee find ich top


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. April 2011)

morje nix schaffe, bin also schon auf dem Weg


----------



## crazyeddie (8. April 2011)

ich bin ebenfalls so gut wie auf dem weg, mache grade schonmal die pferde startklar.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. April 2011)

Pferde sind kacke, die machen mir die SingleTrails kaputt
komm lieber mit dem kleinen schwarzen


----------



## basti1985 (9. April 2011)

ich hab ne sommergrippe oder sowas -.-*
das we läuft ma nichts ....


----------



## crazyeddie (9. April 2011)

gute besserung! ich mach mich jetzt auf den weg, bin also pünktlich da!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. April 2011)

die Tour von heute mit einem Dank an den Guide

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/4/5/1/8/0/_/medium/Tour-09.04.2011.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/871457


----------



## crazyeddie (9. April 2011)

immer wieder schön. und heute waren wir schon zu viert, es wird^^


----------



## crazyeddie (12. April 2011)

für nächsten samstag hagelt es absagen - damit sich vielleicht doch noch ein paar leute trauen, möchte ich schonmal ankündigen, dass wir nach den großen runden der letzten male diesmal die trails um den treffpunkt herum abgrasen und dass es eher locker werden wird, weil ich sonntags noch was vorhab.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. April 2011)

da mich mein Chef und meine bessere Hälfte eh nicht gebrauchen können kündige ich mein Kommen auch an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capitano68 (13. April 2011)

Hallo Eddie wäre am Samstag den 16.04
mit am Start.
Denke dass der Treff eine ständige Institution wird.


----------



## crazyeddie (13. April 2011)

so ist es mal gedacht, dass es ein ständiger treff wird.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. April 2011)

wieder mal eine Super Tour. Dieses Mal auch einsteigerfreundlich für die neuen Gesichter heute 







http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/50jtfbt9rc5pa474


----------



## crazyeddie (16. April 2011)

der letzte trail der schwarzenberg-runde ist noch nichtmal vollständig in der osm eingetragen  die ehemalige-treppe-steilkurven-rutschbahn war einfach super.


----------



## Moose (17. April 2011)

Wenn das eine feste "Veranstaltung" ist, dann bin ich am Samstag, 30.4. voraussichtlich auch mit dabei. Altersschnitt hoch, Km/h Schnitt hoffentlich gleich, Frauenquote +1 ...


----------



## crazyeddie (17. April 2011)

damit mach ich in zukunft werbung für den treff("teilweise reisen die teilnehmer durch halb europa an, um wenigstens einmal dabeizusein")


----------



## Moose (17. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> damit mach ich in zukunft werbung für den treff("teilweise reisen die teilnehmer durch halb europa an, um wenigstens einmal dabeizusein")


----------



## crazyeddie (23. April 2011)

ich bin heute am start, wer kommt noch?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (23. April 2011)

wenn die Gruppe wieder so groß ist wie letztes Mal wird lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (25. April 2011)

nach den beiden kurzen und knackigen touren wirds nächsten samstag ziemlich lang, damit sich die anreise für moose lohnt


----------



## LatteMacchiato (25. April 2011)

und am nächsten Tag ist dann noch die CTF in Homburg


----------



## crazyeddie (26. April 2011)

sonntags hab ich wahrscheinlich keine zeit zum biken, deswegen rechnet mal mit 4h+ reine fahrzeit.


----------



## DeLocke (26. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> sonntags hab ich wahrscheinlich keine zeit zum biken, deswegen rechnet mal mit 4h+ reine fahrzeit.



mit welchem schnitt radelt ihr denn so durch die gegend?


----------



## Moose (26. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> nach den beiden kurzen und knackigen touren wirds nächsten samstag ziemlich lang, damit sich die anreise für moose lohnt


Au ja! 
Sitze am Flughafen in Oslo (wer in Geilo wohnt, der muss immer schon am Vorabend anreisen). Habe mein neues Hardtail eingepackt. Bin gespannt.

Die CTF in Homburg würde ich auch gerne mitradeln. Noch jemand?

Freue mich auf Samstag! Bis dann!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2011)

DeLocke schrieb:


> mit welchem schnitt radelt ihr denn so durch die gegend?



13-15km/h werdens auf meiner uhr am ende wohl sein. mehr ist in einer gruppe nicht drin. ist aber auch wieder ne tour wie meine dudweiler-runde, prädikat "erster aussetzer des steigungsmessers innerhalb des ersten kilometers"  unterm strich werden es zwar nicht so viele höhenmeter, ich kann aber versprechen dass sich die beine nach mehr anfühlen.

ich kann ja mal die ungefähre planung verraten: es geht vom treffpunkt aus am waldhaus in den wald und über am homburg, güterbahnhof, rodenhof, halde grühlingsstraße runter ins fischbachtal. danach ist erstmal urwald angesagt.

vom forsthaus neuhaus geht es hinunter zum netzbach und "flussaufwärts" nach holz. zwischen a1, holz, bietschied und riegelsberg drehen wir eine runde, bevor wir über den urwald und neuhaus zurück runter ins fischbachtal fahren. die halde lydia darf auch nicht fehlen, dann sind wir über camphausen und sulzbach eigentlich schon auf dem rückweg.

auf dem brennenden berg, gehlenberg und schwarzenberg nehmen wir nur noch die trails mit, die sowieso auf dem weg zum treffpunkt liegen und dann ist auch schon feierabend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

das hört sich ja mal super an 
und so wie ich eddie kenne: KEINE ForstAutobahnen 



Moose schrieb:


> Die CTF in Homburg würde ich auch gerne mitradeln. Noch jemand?



ich habs mal vor um 0800 am Start zu sein. Fahre mit dem MTB über Bexbach (Kumpel abholen) nach Homburg

und jetzt werd ich mal das trinken aus dem mein Nick besteht


----------



## michael.sc (27. April 2011)

@eddie: 6 h +  (bei der Wegbeschreibung und dem trailigen Gelände)


----------



## DeLocke (27. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> 13-15km/h werdens auf meiner uhr am ende wohl sein. mehr ist in einer gruppe nicht drin. ist aber auch wieder ne tour wie meine dudweiler-runde, prädikat "erster aussetzer des steigungsmessers innerhalb des ersten kilometers"  unterm strich werden es zwar nicht so viele höhenmeter, ich kann aber versprechen dass sich die beine nach mehr anfühlen.
> 
> ich kann ja mal die ungefähre planung verraten: es geht vom treffpunkt aus am waldhaus in den wald und über am homburg, güterbahnhof, rodenhof, halde grühlingsstraße runter ins fischbachtal. danach ist erstmal urwald angesagt.
> 
> ...



Hört sich mal nicht schlecht an, da könnte ich auch gerade mal meinen neuen LRS so richtig einweihen!

Wenn das Wetter passt komm ich mal vorbei!


----------



## Blocko (27. April 2011)

grundsätzlich sehr erstrebenswert aber Sa ist halt meist 15.30Uhr BL.

..naja noch drei Spieltage...


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2011)

soso, bundesliga... bei welchem verein spielst du denn?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

Blocko schrieb:


> grundsätzlich sehr erstrebenswert aber Sa ist halt meist 15.30Uhr BL.
> 
> ..naja noch drei Spieltage...



bei unseren lockeren Runden konnte ich während des pedalierens mit dem Handy im Internet surfen, so war ich immer auf dem laufenden und habe kein Tor verpasst


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2011)

eijo, deswegen fahr ich ja auch nur waldautobahnen mit gutem umts-empfang


----------



## DeLocke (27. April 2011)

Fahrt ihr auch bei einem Heimspiel vom FCS nur ums Stadion oder wie?


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2011)

ne, zum ludwigspark gehts ja viel zu viel berghoch, sowas fahren wir nicht^^


----------



## Blocko (27. April 2011)

...oder man klebt jemandem ein Smartphone auf den Hintern, an den ich mich dann hänge.  auch eine Art sich ziehen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

im Saarland hat nur Borussia Neunkirchen ein Heimspiel, alles andere ist pillepalle


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> ne, zum ludwigspark gehts ja viel zu viel berghoch, sowas fahren wir nicht^^



unn berschrunner wade na uff misch


----------



## crazyeddie (27. April 2011)

so, jetzt is aber schluss mit dem gelabere. mehr fahren als quatschen ist die devise.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. April 2011)

wer Angst vor den 4+++ h hat muss lawern 
Hoffe noch, dass mich mein Chef zwangsverpflichtet zum arbeiten am Samstag...

N8 Mädels


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (28. April 2011)

Würde auch mal gerne mitfahren, aber leider muss ich Samstags immer auf meine Kleine aufpassen

Mal schauen wie es sich einrichten lässt. 

VG
Marco


----------



## crazyeddie (28. April 2011)

http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/anhaenger/singletrailer/singletrailer.html


----------



## JarJarBings (28. April 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> http://www.tout-terrain.de/1/produkte/anhaenger/singletrailer/singletrailer.html



Den kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hatten wir vor 8 Jahren für unsre Tochter auch (hieß damals Wiesmann glaube ich). Sie hat 2-3 Jahre jede Tour in dem Teil mitgemacht und dann ließ er sich auch zu einem Superpreis wieder verkaufen. 
Allerdings wär das wohl erst für nächstes Jahr was für Euch, Eure Süße is noch bissi klein.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. April 2011)

ja, tout-terrain baut den singletrailer in lizenz, seit wiesmann ihn nicht mehr herstellt.


----------



## JarJarBings (28. April 2011)

Ah, danke, GsD fährt unsre Göre inzwischen selbst, so dass ich mich mit dem Thema nicht mehr befassen muss. 
Aber der Hänger war echt Gold wert, alles andere taugt gar nix, es sei denn die Kids stehen auf ein Schütteltrauma....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. April 2011)

es soll Tiere geben, die zuerst mit Limit83 die DM Strecke fahren und dann mit eddie die 4+++ h Runde drehen.
Ist mir ja schleierhaft wie sowas gehen soll. Habe mir jedenfalls für morgen Abend schon mal ein Sauerstoffzelt bestellt  (auch wenn ich nur die lockere, flache, überwiegend auf Forstautobahnen verlaufende, kleine Runde mit dem Verrückten drehe)


----------



## crazyeddie (29. April 2011)

jo, ich hab leider echt keine zeit morgen früh, sonst würd ich mitfahren. wird zeit, dass ich mal wieder längere einheiten mache.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. April 2011)

also sowas wie Holz-Sulzbach-Rodalben-Felsenpfad-Holz


----------



## Moose (30. April 2011)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> also sowas wie Holz-Sulzbach-Rodalben-Felsenpfad-Holz



Können wir dann am Montag machen ...?!?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. April 2011)

Samstag auf Sonntag mit Licht wäre doch auch ne Idee


----------



## Rookie de Lux (30. April 2011)

Viel Spaß Euch allen, mein Trainingszustand zwingt mich leider noch etwas alleine zu fahren, eh ich bei solch einer super Runde genüßlich mitziehen könnte.

Allen einen tollen Samstag !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oregonian (30. April 2011)

Bin heute dabei!


----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2011)

super, dann werden wir ja heute so viele wie nie! cornelius kommt auch, gestern haben wir das neue bike abgestimmt.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. April 2011)

"das neue Bike abgestimmt" ...

und ich fahr immer noch Hartz 4 - Rad


----------



## PirateSB (30. April 2011)

vielleicht schaffe ich's heute mittag auch mal wieder mitzufahren.


----------



## puremalt (30. April 2011)

Komme auch


----------



## puremalt (30. April 2011)

Noch eine Frage zum Treffpunkt, nicht dass ich an die falsche Stelle komme: Eine Ecke Waldhausweg/Stuhlsatzenhausweg gibt es nicht. Ich vermute, Meerwiesertalweg ist gemeint? Also hier:
http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.24558&lon=7.02155&zoom=17&layers=M


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. April 2011)

so isses


----------



## crazyeddie (30. April 2011)

bei google maps heißt das stuhlsatzenhausweg, warum auch immer.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. April 2011)

jetzt awwa Beeilung, sonschd simma zu spät


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. April 2011)

war mal wieder erste Sahne 

aber das nächste Mal hole ich mein E-Bike aus dem Keller...


http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/drm7mu8p8pm9kmof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (30. April 2011)

Vielen Dank an den Guide und alle Jungs für die nette Tour.
Das war ein guter Tag im Wald  
Bis nächstes Mal!
I'll be back!


----------



## ChrizZZz (30. April 2011)

Hupps, zu spät 

Vielleicht das nächste Mal


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Mai 2011)

Bilder von unserer gestrigen Tour:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lattemacchiato/sets/72157626622506840/with/5675959453/


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Mai 2011)

ob wir es jemals wieder schaffen, zu neunt zu sein? ich lag übrigens mit meinen prognosen richtig: ich hatte 4:04h reine fahrzeit und einen schnitt von knapp über 14km/h. allerdings haben wir in holz etwas abgekürzt und sind von sulzbach auf einem relativ direkten weg zurück zum treffpunkt. 57,5km und 1274hm waren es am ende auf meiner uhr (ohne an- und abreise).

nächste woche wollte ich mal an den brennenden berg, da sind wir ja jetzt nur dran vorbeigefahren. muss mal stück für stück schauen, in welchem zustand die dudweiler-runde ist, in süd ist ja mindestens eine abfahrt dicht.


----------



## Moose (3. Mai 2011)

Sollte ich je mal wieder nach D-land zurückeinwandern,dann ins Saarland, genauer bestimmt Saarbrücken.

Und auch wenn ich auf dem besten Wege bin die norwegische Staatsbürgerschaft anzunehmen, dann werde ich IMMER WIEDER KOMMEN.

Vi ses!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Mai 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> 4:04h reine fahrzeit und einen schnitt von knapp über 14km/h... 57,5km und 1274hm.



mein Sigma zeigte auch eine Fahrtzeit von 4:04h an mit 58,01km und 1419hm
GPS hatte dann widerum andere Werte was aber normal normal ist denke ich.
lag wohl an meinem Fahrstil mit den vielen hm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Moose schrieb:


> Sollte ich je mal wieder nach D-land zurückeinwandern,dann ins Saarland, genauer bestimmt Saarbrücken.
> 
> Und auch wenn ich auf dem besten Wege bin die norwegische Staatsbürgerschaft anzunehmen, dann werde ich IMMER WIEDER KOMMEN.
> 
> Vi ses!



schön zu hören/lesen


----------



## puudsch (6. Mai 2011)

hi,
wollte mal nachfragen ob morgen jemand fährt?


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Mai 2011)

jap, ich bin am start.


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Mai 2011)

musste noch ein zweites mal runter für die grandiose aufnahme von cornelius mit meinem n8: http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1521251290407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Mai 2011)

werde mich jetzt wohl auch so langsam auf Fääsbugg anmelden müssen um das Pornovideo sehen zu können...


----------



## crazyeddie (10. Mai 2011)

komisch, dachte eigentlich mit der einstellung "alle" könnten auch nichtangemeldete das video sehen. mtb-news meckert über das format, obwohl mp4 eigentlich unterstützt wird. ich werds aber nicht konvertieren, denn bei meinen mangelnden kenntnissen über videobearbeitung kommt da garantiert nur pixeliger murks raus.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. Mai 2011)

dann werd ich am Samstag mal meine Kamera mitbringen, vielleicht klappts mit der besser 
vielleicht kann ich ja mal einen meiner eigenen Stürze filmen. Muss mir nur halt jemand vorher Bescheid geben...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Mai 2011)

tach die Herren und Damen des schmalen Pfades 

wie sieht die Planung aus für Samstag, kurz und knackig oder lang und heftig?
Weiß nicht ob ich meine Kohlenhydratvorräte auffüllen soll oder doch mit meinem Chef einen trinken gehen kann


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Mai 2011)

amilcar hat vorgeschlagen die pur zu fahren. ich denk wir fahren eher länger und gemütlich, weil ich sonntag zwei ctf fahren will.


----------



## Oregonian (12. Mai 2011)

Wo geht´s denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (12. Mai 2011)

am sonntag? zuerst spichern, dann st. ingbert. mir würds aber nix ausmachen, samstags trotzdem die pur (bzw. teile davon) zu fahren. wir könnten in rentrisch einsteigen, bis hinter rohrbach der grünen folgen, dort abkürzen richtung stiefel und am stiefel n bisschen anders fahren. das ist denke ich vom treffpunkt aus passabel in der streckenlänge. zusatzschleifen über den schwarzenberg gehen ja immer noch.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. Mai 2011)

gute Idee, werd dann morgen mit meinem Chef noch einen trinken und bin dann am Samstag schmerzfrei 

hier noch die Tour von Samstag nachgereicht:
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/foejl1uc6ni5smil


----------



## basti1985 (12. Mai 2011)

was heisst das zeitlich bzw. in km ca ?
muss kucken wie lang ich am samstag arbeiten muss vielleicht schaff ich es auch mal


----------



## puudsch (12. Mai 2011)

Samstag nochmal nen Teil von der Pur abzuchecken wär ich auch dabei, wollte am Sonntag dann auch nomma hin^^

Wo gehts dann los?


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Mai 2011)

ich plane mal so max. 3h reine fahrzeit, 45-50km vielleicht. treffpunkt ist natürlich der gleiche wie immer.


----------



## puudsch (12. Mai 2011)

ah okay dachte nur weil oben iwo steht von wegen in Rentrisch starten, dann kan man ja über die uni und dann über den Eschberg nach Scheidt rüber fahren


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Mai 2011)

ich werd vermutlich die route schwarzenberg - gehlenberg - rentrisch nehmen, dann haben wir auf der anreise keine straße und noch n paar schöne trails.


----------



## PirateSB (14. Mai 2011)

hoffe nur, einer von euch liest das noch: ihr braucht nicht auf mich zu warten - muss für heute leider passen.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Mai 2011)

alles klar!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2011)

die Strecke von heute
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/demnv96o52k5vs4l

über taktische Spielereien, Wetterguides, und Bike-Workshops werde ich mich später noch äußern, jetzt gönne ich mir zuerst mal ein schönes Blondes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2011)

so und statt meine Heimfahrt gibts jetzt auch unsere Tour http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/3oh6l7pss2e6iirs


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Mai 2011)

ich bleib morgen daheim oder eiere bei gutem wetter auf den letzten drücker nach hassel. es war heut wirklich blöd mitm wetter, sobald die sonne rauskam hat man geschwitzt wie doof und bei den regenschauern wurds eisig kalt - da hab ich morgen keine lust auf 100+ km.


----------



## puudsch (15. Mai 2011)

spichern war trocken, hast aber sont nix verpasst, samstag war viel schlimmer^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. Mai 2011)

noch ein paar Bilder von unserem Workshop gestern 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lattemacchiato/5723119508/in/set-72157626622506840/


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Mai 2011)

morgen eine Ausfahrt im Sommerregen?


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Mai 2011)

ich bin dann ja eh schon nass vom fahrtechniktraining. da cornelius und ich sowieso vor ort sind, fahren wir morgen ziemlich pünktlich los!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (20. Mai 2011)

ich hoffe doch, dass wir dieses Mal genauso viel Glück mit dem Regen haben wie letzten Samstag und wir auch keinen Zwischenstopp zum Schlauchwechsel einlegen müssen...

bis morgen bei bestem Wetter


----------



## crazyeddie (21. Mai 2011)

jetzt schreib ich einmal "wir fahren pünktlich los", prompt hab ich einen platten und bin zu spät. war außer mir und cornelius noch jemand da? wenn ja tuts mir leid. wir sind dann einfach beim wellness mitgefahren, weil ich drauf spekuliert hab dass die nach spichern fahren, und so war es auch.

wenn ich morgen rechtzeitig wach werde, bin ich ab kurz vor toresschluss auf der riegelsberger ctf unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Mai 2011)

konnte am Samstag auch nicht kommen wegen Bremsproblemen. Jetzt isse wieder entlüftet und ich bin die nächsten Tage im Grundlagenausdauerbereich unterwegs.
Am WE ist Emmes in SLS und ich bin arbeitstechnisch verhindert.

Wollte übernächste Woche den Felsenweg in Rodalben fahren, vielleicht fährt ja jemand mit. Allerdings während der Woche und nicht am Wochenende aus verständlichen Gründen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (28. Mai 2011)

morgen noch jemand außer mir und vermutlich cornelius am start?

edit: also streng genommen heute


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Mai 2011)

muss heute leider arbeiten und werde wieder ne N8fahrt so wie eben machen


----------



## passpartout (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo, 
ich bin neu hier (im Forum, aber schon seit 10 Jahren in SB) und würde gerne mitkommen. Bin dann mal um 14h am Treff.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. Mai 2011)

ein neues gesicht, prima!


----------



## PirateSB (28. Mai 2011)

bei mir wird's heute wahrscheinlich nichts. wenn, dann bin ich aber auch bis 14 uhr da


----------



## puudsch (28. Mai 2011)

Ich bin um 14:00 da, auch wenns ein wenig windig ist^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (28. Mai 2011)

bis nachher!


----------



## passpartout (31. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, 
wollte mich für die Tour vergangenen Samstag bedanken. War richtig geil mal neue Ecken zu entdecken. 
Meine vorderen Bremsbeläge haben sich zwar aufgelöst (das war Metall auf Metall) aber ist auch schon ausgewchselt für die nächste Tour. Am 14.Juni wäre ich wieder dabei.... 
Grüße
Julien


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. Juni 2011)

werde am Samstag auch mal wieder auftauchen. Wahrscheinlich habe ich dann auch nicht nur die Bremsbeläge gewechselt


----------



## mikkimann (11. Juni 2011)

Hoffe heute wird gefahren.
Zeit und Lust auch mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Juni 2011)

ich bin auf jeden fall da.


----------



## puudsch (11. Juni 2011)

bin auch nochmal dabei, leider nur bis 17:00...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Juni 2011)

hier mal die Tour von heute:

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/8sic3s0he6210qs2


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Juni 2011)

schöne kurze runde, moderates tempo - 2:20h/32km/960hm. gute vorbelastung für morgen


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Juni 2011)

naja, unter einfahren verstehe ich ja was anderes...
aber ich fahr ja nur nach SLS und nicht nach Idar-Oberstein


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Juni 2011)

naja, wenn das wetter weiterhin so wechselhaft bleibt, fahr ich vielleicht auch saarlouis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikkimann (11. Juni 2011)

hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen.
kann leider nur sehr selten samstags mitfahren.


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Juni 2011)

wetter hat gehalten, war also tatsächlich in idar-oberstein. zahlen gibts nachher.


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Juni 2011)

222,3km, 3565hm, 10:31h reine fahrzeit.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Juni 2011)

also crazy oder so passt schon


----------



## vega970 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

*trainiert wird bei eddie's Bike Treff, dann unter die Top Ten, Glückwunsch* 

Bei den Damen war Pia Sundstedt wie erwartet nicht zu schlagen. Die in Freiburg lebende Finnin wurde zum zweiten Mal nach 2005 Marathon-Europameisterin, nachdem sie bereits nach 30 Kilometern gegen die einzig verbliebene Konkurrentin Sally Bigham eine Attacke fuhr und in der Folge die 80 Kilometer-Distanz solo beendete. Dritte wurde die Italienierin Elena Giacomuzzi. Birgit Söllner ging nach einem Sturz in der Vorwoche mit einem Handicap ins Rennen und hatte keine Chance auf die Medaillenränge. Mit 22:14 Minuten Rückstand wurde sie Siebte vor Nina Gässler (8.,+23:32) und Annette Griner (9., +31:50).

Grüße


----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Juni 2011)

ein Bild VOR unserer letzten Ausfahrt

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lattemacchiato/


----------



## crazyeddie (13. Juni 2011)

krass, glückwünsche nach norwegen!


----------



## crazyeddie (18. Juni 2011)

wetter sieht ja heute nicht so toll aus, aber ich bin da.


----------



## puudsch (18. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nicht kommen...
Avid leider zerbrochen und die Woche drauf in der Normandie.
Euch trotzdem viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (24. Juni 2011)

ich bin morgen NICHT da. wär schön wenn mich jemand der üblichen mitfahrer vertritt bzw. zumindest mal vorbeifährt und den hier nicht mitlesenden absagt.


----------



## crazyeddie (27. Juni 2011)

und schon wieder glückwünsche nach norwegen zum 10. platz bei der marathon-wm!

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/27/marathon-wm-in-montebelluna-sauser-und-langvad-siegen-%E2%80%93-spitz-holt-silber/


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. Juni 2011)

melde mich mal wieder für Samstag ab. Muss durch die liebenswerte Hilfe meines Chefs mein neues Rad finanzieren 
awwa net zu früh freuen: Ich komme wieder, vielleicht schon nächste Woche...


----------



## crazyeddie (2. Juli 2011)

irgendjemand am start außer mir? wird heute locker, hab seit zwei wochen nicht mehr aufm rad gesessen.


----------



## PirateSB (2. Juli 2011)

vielleicht kann ich heute mal wieder mit - locker klingt jedenfalls schon mal gut  muß noch ein paar sachen erledigen, aber wenn, dann bin ich pünktlich um 14 uhr da!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. Juli 2011)

hoffe doch, dass es am Samstag auch recht locker zugeht 
wer ist denn alles am Start? Lohnt es sich meine Kamera samt Stativ mitzubringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (8. Juli 2011)

ich bin morgen nicht am start, plage mich schon die ganze woche mit halsweh.


----------



## ChrizZZz (8. Juli 2011)

Gute Bsserung erstmal 

So muss ich nun wieder keine Ausrede erfinden warum ich nit kann.


----------



## puudsch (9. Juli 2011)

War ja klar kaum ist meine Bremse wieder da ist der eddie krank...
Macht irgendjemand anders die Tour?


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juli 2011)

ich schätze mal cornelius wird kommen wenn ich ihm schreibe dass du auch kommst^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Juli 2011)

mitfahren würde ich. Ne Tour planen muss ja net sein...


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juli 2011)

ja mei, dann fahrt halt alle mal hin und schaut was ihr draus macht.


----------



## puudsch (9. Juli 2011)

hmn ja okay ich schaue dann mal vorbei, aber nid für lange die Hausarbeit schreibt sich nicht von allein!


----------



## CubePhil (9. Juli 2011)

Ich komm dann auch mal  vorbei gefahren  wir sehn uns dann   ! 
Gruß Phil


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Juli 2011)

bin ein wenig spät scheints mir...


----------



## puudsch (9. Juli 2011)

Wir haben bis ca 10 nach gewartet dann gings los...
Weiß jemand wie man den Reifen bei der Lyric 2 Step Air wechselt? Wir haben das Ding einfach nid aufbekommen...
ansonsten wars heut recht angenehmn trotz defekter Kette und platten Reifen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Juli 2011)

Wie schauts mit morgen aus? Lukas wieder fit?

Auch wenn mein Canyon noch nicht einsatzfähig ist fahr ich halt mitem conway 
Hauptsache unnawegs!


----------



## crazyeddie (15. Juli 2011)

ich bin am start.


----------



## ChrizZZz (15. Juli 2011)

Gut, dann notier ich mir das mal 
Wetter soll ja stabil bleiben.


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2011)

ich werde fürs erste nicht mehr dabei sein. ich melde mich, sobald ich wieder fahren kann.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Juli 2011)

also doch taka tuka land?
oder beruflich bedingt?


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2011)

dein sid-service-kit wird aller voraussicht nach montag bei mir eintreffen, kannst ja schonmal einen termin überlegen. eventuell wirst du selbst mit hand anlegen müssen, ich hab mir unnötigerweise gestern einen finger gebrochen. ich sollte einfach nicht zu fuß gehen, radfahren ist viel sicherer.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Juli 2011)

wenn ich besoffen bin fahre ich auch lieber Rad anstatt zu Fuß zu gehen/fallen. Es soll Leute geben die dann zur Unterstützung Stöcke benutzen... tz tz tz mir unverständlich...
Gute Besserung meinerseits und wegen nem Termin rufe ich dich morgen mal an. Bin um 04.00 auf der Arbeit. Kann ich dann anrufen? 
Oder soll ich lieber zu studentenfreundlichen Zeiten anrufen?
Gruß


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2011)

mach ne 1 davor, dann passts besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Juli 2011)

104.00 ???


----------



## puudsch (22. Juli 2011)

Fährt trotzdem jemand morgen?


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2011)

könnt mir vorstellen dass cornelius trotzdem kommt.


----------



## puudsch (22. Juli 2011)

ja hat mir schon gesagt^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. August 2011)

wer ist denn morgen am Start. Werd wohl mal wieder vorbeischauen und mitfahren...


----------



## puudsch (14. August 2011)

Cornelius und ich sind eigentlich immer am Start auch gestern. Zu spät reingeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. August 2011)

durfte leider nicht fahren. Meine bessere Hälfte meinte: Sonntag CTF Bexbach, JA - samstag Rotenbühl - NEIN, schone dich


----------



## puudsch (25. August 2011)

Cornelius und ich nehmen am Samstag am Wildsaumarathon in Völkilingen teil. WEnn noch jemand mitfahren möchte wir treffen uns Samstagmorgen um 8:30 vorm Karstadt in Saarbrücken und radeln dann schnell nach Völklingen rüber.


----------



## crazyeddie (26. August 2011)

ich kann auch wieder radfahren, werde das am samstag aber ebenfalls beim wildsau-marathon tun. ich starte aber schon um 8.


----------



## crazyeddie (2. September 2011)

ich bin am samstag in freisen am start, ab nächste woche bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## AndyGewe (2. September 2011)

Na dann alles Gute für Morgen! Das Wetter scheint ja zu passen!


----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

findet eure lustige runde noch statt?

und könntet ihr nen 26jährigen "anfänger" gebrauchen? oder halt ich euch auf..


normal fahr in IGB und umgebung Pur mit inbegriffen, ne kurze pur 18km in knapp 1 stunde. Die Feierabendrunde sozusagen =)

geht mir halt nur so um euern schnitt, alter sowie geschwindigkeit.

und an alle Facebooker " Boris Woll "


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2011)

das passt schon. fahr einfach mal mit.


----------



## bowo (7. September 2011)

dein wort in Gottes Gehörgang =) samstag 1400? aktuell?


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2011)

jep, samstag 1400 stimmt noch.


----------



## Guffel91 (9. September 2011)

hallo bin neu hier 
wollt mal fragen ob ich vllt mal mit kommen könnte, wie lange ihr fahrt, und ob ihr auch im winter fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. September 2011)

insbesondere wenn neulinge dabei sind fahren wir meistens schleifen um den treffpunkt, damit die möglichkeit zum vorzeitigen ausstieg besteht. wir fahren auch im winter.


----------



## Guffel91 (9. September 2011)

Ich würde mich dann für den samstag nächster woche mal anmelden mein rad is zur zeit beim herbst check


----------



## Guffel91 (12. September 2011)

ach verdammt hatte ganz vergessen bin ja an dem samstag auf der IAA


----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. September 2011)

IAA?? Gibts dort MTBs?


----------



## Guffel91 (12. September 2011)

_IAA=Internationale Automobil Ausstellung_
und nein dort gibt es wahrscheinlich keine mtbs, aber wer weis? wenn ich eins finde werd ich berichten


----------



## crazyeddie (16. September 2011)

ich falle morgen mal wieder aus - das erste teil von meinem neuen endoskelett soll sich erstmal gemütlich eingewöhnen. i'll be back...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. September 2011)

dann gehts dir ja mal wieder so ähnlich wie mir. Habe zwar keine Verletzung aber arbeitstechnisch am  WE wieder mal keine Zeit.
Awwa Oktober ist fest gebucht


----------



## puudsch (17. September 2011)

Cornelius und ich fahren heute zu 90% aber en bissel später so gegen 14:30/45


----------



## puudsch (17. September 2011)

FAhren jetzt sicher 15:00 Uhr PArkplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (25. September 2011)

Wenn ihr in Zukunft ab 15:00 losfahrt kann ich ab Oktober dazu stossen?!?


----------



## crazyeddie (25. September 2011)

das war eigentlich nur eine einmalige abweichung. im winter ist tendentiell eher früher treffen angesagt.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (25. September 2011)

Tja schade ich bin eben von 10-14 Uhr nicht verfügbar.


----------



## crazyeddie (1. Oktober 2011)

wat war dat geil heut  einen fast jungfräulichen neuen premiumwanderweg findet man nicht alle tage.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (1. Oktober 2011)

unn ische hanne misse schaffe... *schnief*
aber vielleicht nächste Woche wieder, wird ja langsam mal Zeit denke ich


----------



## Guffel91 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist heute was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guffel91 (8. Oktober 2011)

War wirklich  super! Ein Dank an Eddie


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Oktober 2011)

nur die sigma cuberider II ward nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Oktober 2011)

kündige mal mein kommen für morgen an

Bringe auch gutes Wetter mit


----------



## crazyeddie (14. Oktober 2011)

wie gnädig


----------



## Guffel91 (14. Oktober 2011)

ich kann morje nit bin in kl


----------



## LatteMacchiato (15. Oktober 2011)

danke für die PREMIUM-Tour von heute, knapp 900hm auf 30km sind ja net schlecht 

die Serpentinenbilder sind mit den GPS-Daten unter
http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/2jrealc8mfba56eg
zu finden


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Oktober 2011)

Das waren dem Eddie seine sehr serpentinischen Serpentinen


----------



## crazyeddie (16. Oktober 2011)

beim besten versuch bin ich die ersten drei rumgekommen, die letzte hab ich einzeln auch geschafft. nur alle auf einmal wollte einfach nicht klappen


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Oktober 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> beim besten versuch bin ich die ersten drei rumgekommen, die letzte hab ich einzeln auch geschafft. nur alle auf einmal wollte einfach nicht klappen



Die Abkürzung geht super.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Oktober 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Die Abkürzung geht super.



die Abkürzung bitte nur berghoch nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (21. Oktober 2011)

Wann wird morgen gefahren? 14:20 könnte ich schaffen.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (22. Oktober 2011)

Ist es euch zu kalt?


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Oktober 2011)

wir drehen ne runde um den block und sind dann so um 14:20 wieder am treffpunkt.


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (22. Oktober 2011)

Sehr geil. Ich gebe Gas versuche 1400 zu schaffen!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Oktober 2011)

Wurzelhüpfer schrieb:


> Ist es euch zu kalt?


seit wann ist es Eddie zu kalt???? 

wie wars eigentlich? Heute musstet ihr ja auf keinen alten Herrn warten...


----------



## LatteMacchiato (29. Oktober 2011)

hier mal die Daten von heute

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/8bq12obfkj7vgkf1

und bis nächste Woche


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (29. Oktober 2011)

Wer braucht noch mal Schuhe?


----------



## crazyeddie (3. November 2011)

ab kommenden samstag treffen wir uns schon um 13 uhr! das gilt bis auf weiteres dauerhaft.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. November 2011)

oh klasse, da können wir dein bezauberndes Wesen mindestens eine Stunde länger genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (3. November 2011)

ich hätte ja auch kein problem damit gehabt, das ganze in "samstags-nightride, treffpukt 14 uhr" umzubenennen aber cornelius und carsten haben keine lampen, und die sind halt schonmal die hälfte bis zwei drittel der normalbesetzung^^


----------



## Wurzelhüpfer (3. November 2011)

Da steckt Methode dahinter!!!! 
@ Danke übrigens für die mail, war ne ganz nette Sache.


----------



## puudsch (3. November 2011)

nur cornelius hat bis nächste woche keine lampe, ich hab meine lupine pico!!!!


----------



## crazyeddie (3. November 2011)

das hättest jetzt besser nicht erwähnt, dann kannst du mich ja auf der schlussrunde begleiten.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (5. November 2011)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> das hättest jetzt besser nicht erwähnt, dann kannst du mich ja auf der schlussrunde begleiten.



ab nächster Woche wird immer bis zum Ende gefahren. Punktesammeln ist angesagt 

hier wieder die Tourdaten von heute

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/6st60afl24kpcc4r

und bis nächste Woche


----------



## crazyeddie (5. November 2011)

wir nennen das ganze jetzt offiziell den "13-uhr-crazyeddie-bringt-euch-alle-heim-nightride".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. November 2011)

ich nehm dich beim Wort das nächste Mal


----------



## crazyeddie (10. November 2011)

da ja eigentlich eh nicht mit anderen teilnehmern außer den hier schreibenden zu rechnen ist, was haltet ihr denn von sonntag? freitags is ja jetzt wieder nightride ab güdingen, da kann ein freier tag nicht schaden.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. November 2011)

freier Tag? und wann soll ich punkten????


----------



## crazyeddie (11. November 2011)

freier tag meint, dass ich samstags einen treff besuchen kann der etwas entspannter ist als meiner


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. November 2011)

noch entspannter, geht das?

wann wolltest du dich sonntags treffen? 13Uhr?


----------



## crazyeddie (11. November 2011)

jo, ebenfalls 13 uhr. nightride mit treffpunkt 12 uhr muss dann doch nit sein^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. November 2011)

also ich wäre dabei, weiß zwar nicht obs am Sonntag klappt (Brunch bis zum umfallen) aber sonst fände ich's net schlecht. Ab den ersten CTFs können wirs ja wieder umlegen auf Samstag oder für mich am besten Mo-Mi


----------



## crazyeddie (11. November 2011)

morgen is erst mal noch alles beim alten, da können wir ja düber reden. ich schaffs heut eh nicht nach güdingen.


----------



## puudsch (11. November 2011)

da hilft nur eins: schneller hinfahren!


----------



## puremalt (12. November 2011)

Kommt jemand Sonntag 13 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (12. November 2011)

puremalt schrieb:


> Kommt jemand Sonntag 13 Uhr?



sie haben eine PM


hier wieder die Tourdaten von heute: korz unn knaggisch unn persönlisch hemm ge fahr wor vumm Eddy 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/8snum76kgpsok9cn


----------



## crazyeddie (12. November 2011)

kurze info: wir bleiben bei samstag, 13 uhr.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. November 2011)

so, wenn ich das richtig im kopf hab fallen morgen die üblichen verdächtigen alle aus. ich schaue kurz vorbei und fahre, sofern niemand da ist, vermutlich zu den schlammspritzern weiter.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (2. Dezember 2011)

bin morgen nicht dabei. Fahre wohl nach Riegelsberg zur NiggeloosTour bei Radsport Hauf


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Dezember 2011)

da kommen wir eventuell auch hin.


----------



## Oregonian (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich hoffe das regent nicht....


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Dezember 2011)

also so wie es im moment aussieht bleib ich daheim.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Dezember 2011)

wie siehts mit morgigem biken aus? Die Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit hält sich ja in Grenzen, zumindest was das Wetter betrifft 

http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-10116-23/wetter-saarbruecken/wetterbericht-morgen.html


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Dezember 2011)

wenn es nit wie aus eimern schüttet bin ich da. auf der seite gibt es einen button "premium wetter kaufen" - da könnten wir ja eventuell für 20 grad und sonnenschein zusammenlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Dezember 2011)

ohne Regen und trocken reicht mir völlig aus. Da können es ruhig ein paar Grad kälter sein
und wegen des PremiumWetters frag ich mal nach


----------



## Guffel91 (11. Dezember 2011)

Hey 
Crazyeddie kann es sein das ich dich heute gesehen habe? So um 2? Vom tabaksweiher richtung spichern warst du unterwegs, ich kam mim freund von oben runter hatte ne orangene jacke an^^ da hast du grad an ner sitzbank gehalten... Warst du das?


----------



## crazyeddie (11. Dezember 2011)

nö, war heute nicht unterwegs.


----------



## Guffel91 (11. Dezember 2011)

Mh ok ^^


----------



## Bananaking (13. Dezember 2011)

Jemand lust einmal im Monat Nightriden zu gehen?
Vorshlag wäre: Samstag wie immer,Treff wie immer lediglich die Uhrzeit (abhängig von der Jahreszeit) auf kurz vorm Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu verschieben.
zB immer letzter Samstag im Monat.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Dezember 2011)

für morgen Mittag ist bestes BikeWetter gemeldet. Leider darf ich arbeiten und wäre erst so gegen 17Uhr verfügbar. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust auf nen kurzen NightRide? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (16. Dezember 2011)

wir fahren dann auch später los. wo sollen wir dich aufgabeln?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2011)

ich arbeite heute auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in SB, denke 17Uhr werde ich fertig sein. Wenn sich etwas ändert melde ich mich per SMS bei dir


----------



## crazyeddie (17. Dezember 2011)

ich muss absagen, cornelius will aber wohl fahren.


----------



## Bananaking (17. Dezember 2011)

So schauts aus.
Pure Langeweile, bitte bei mir melden. Ich bin total auf entzug und will nicht alleine durchs Unterholz stolpern.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. Dezember 2011)

zu spät ins Forum geschaut und alleine gefahren sowie PM an Conny geschrieben


----------



## Bananaking (18. Dezember 2011)

Morgen 18:00 vorm kaufhof..
Mitrider herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Bananaking (20. Dezember 2011)

wie schauts denn am 24 aus?
jemand lust auf eine Heiligmorgentour? Oder vlt am Sonntag?
Wetter soll ja nicht sooo furchtbar sein.Ich bin auf jedenfall am Start <3


----------



## Bananaking (30. Dezember 2011)

Na? Hat nojemand ein schlechtes Gewissen und muss dieüberflüssigen Weihnachskilos loswerden


----------



## LatteMacchiato (30. Dezember 2011)

bin leider erkältungstechnisch außer Gefecht. Reicht momentan nur zum Rollentraining


----------



## LatteMacchiato (3. Januar 2012)

die beiden nächsten Male bin ich nicht im Team. Am WE darf ich arbeiten und mein neues Rad verdienen. Am übernächsten Samstag bin ich auf KumpelGeburtstagsTour.
Aber was hält ihr von ein wenig währendderwochebiken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananaking (6. Januar 2012)

Lange rede kurzer sinn - alleine fahre ich beindem wetter bestimmt nicht ...
Aber wen wer lust hat, ob jetzt sam, sonn oder irgendwann in der woche- nachts bin ich dabei


----------



## LatteMacchiato (9. Februar 2012)

am Samstag 14.00 Uhr jemand am Start zum GEMÜTLICHEN trailen?


----------



## ReviloSB (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

heute kann ich leider nicht mit, aber ich würde gerne mal in Zukunft mit fahren. Bin allerdings knapp über 40 ... 

Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt, falls ihr demnächst noch mal fahrt. 

hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Stuhls...69,0.004823&hnear=Stuhlsatzenhausweg&t=h&z=17

oder hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Waldha...hausweg,+66123+Saarbrücken,+Saarland&t=h&z=18

Grüße
Marc


----------



## ChrizZZz (11. Februar 2012)

Parkplatz Waldhausweg - gegenüber dem Sportplatz!
Also Nr. 2


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Februar 2012)

ReviloSB schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute kann ich leider nicht mit, aber ich würde gerne mal in Zukunft mit fahren. Bin allerdings knapp über 40 ...
> 
> ...



ich bin nächsten Samstag am Start für den Restalkohol von Do + Fr rauszuschwitzen auch wenn ich schon 46 bin


----------



## ReviloSB (11. Februar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, ich weiss noch nicht genau wann ich mitfahren kann. Nächsten Samstag kann ich leider noch nicht. 

Grüße
Marc


----------



## Bananaking (17. Februar 2012)

Huhu meine lieben..
wer ist denn morgen alles am start?
der große meister ist ja nicht dabei.. an was für zeiten habt ihr denn gedacht? soll ich mal lieber ein lämpchen mitnehmen? ich bin aber auf jedenfall um 14:00 am waldhaus.
lg


----------



## Bananaking (17. Februar 2012)

Bananaking schrieb:


> Huhu meine lieben..
> wer ist denn morgen alles am start?
> der große meister ist ja nicht dabei.. an was für zeiten habt ihr denn gedacht? soll ich mal lieber ein lämpchen mitnehmen? ich bin aber auf jedenfall um 14:00 am waldhaus.
> lg






kleines update:
karsten kommt auch mit aber wir treffen uns um 15:00, haben dann auch lampen am start.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (18. Februar 2012)

15 Uhr könnte bei mir auch klappen. Werds auf jeden Fall mal versuchen so 2-3h mitzufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananaking (20. Februar 2012)

Nächsten Samstag ist ja wieder [email protected]
wer ist dabei? hatten überlegt _nach allerbester frauenmanier _mit dem zug nach homburg zu fahren und dann dort die tour.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. Februar 2012)

mit dem Zug fahren? ich kack doch auch net im sitzen 

bei der Tour bin ich aber dabei


----------



## puudsch (26. Februar 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> bei der Tour bin ich aber dabei


niD!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (27. Februar 2012)

bei der Tour schon, awwa net beim schliddern auf Schlamm
mMn unfahrbar gewesen, wenn es auch andere Meinungen gibt 
Es soll aber auch Leute geben die Insekten essen statt Rostwurst...


----------



## puudsch (2. März 2012)

morgen 15 uhr?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (6. März 2012)

ist wer am Samstag 14.00 Uhr am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananaking (7. März 2012)

LatteMacchiato schrieb:


> ist wer am Samstag 14.00 Uhr am Start?



na ich natürlich 
Herr Kiefer bestimmt auch.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. März 2012)

na gut zu wissen, hoffe mein Chef macht mir keinen Strick durch die Rechnung


----------



## puudsch (10. März 2012)

sagen wir 15 uhr^^


----------



## Bananaking (11. März 2012)

Wer hat den lust heute noch ein ründchen zu fahren?


----------



## Guffel91 (24. März 2012)

is noch jeden samstag fahren um 14 uhr oder zurzeit nidd?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (28. März 2012)

ich bin am Samstag nicht dabei. Darf mal arbeiten


----------



## LatteMacchiato (10. April 2012)

ist am Samstag um 14Uhr jemand am Treff? Wird ja wohl net so schütten wie heute


----------



## Guffel91 (21. April 2012)

Ich hatte überlegt mit nem freund zu kommen aber das ist noch nicht ganz sicher obwohl der regen um 2 nachgelassen haben sollte laut regenradar


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. April 2012)

ich muss immer noch in meiner Küche arbeiten, mir wäre eine Dusche von oben und eine Schlammpackung von unten lieber :-/


----------



## Guffel91 (21. April 2012)

War zwar fahrn mim freund aber war nich am treffpunkt 
Und es war verdammt nass zuerst von unten dann massig von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DStefan (27. April 2012)

Hallo MTBer,
bin neu hier im Treff und immer auf der Suche nach mir noch unbekannten Singletrails.
Sofern morgen jemand auf Tour geht, würde ich gerne mal vorbeischauen - bin dann aber sicherlich der Dino unter Euch, komme aber dennoch einigermaßen voran auf den 2 schwarzen Gummies.
Wettertechnisch scheint es morgen ohne Vollbad abzulaufen.
Daher nochmals die Frage:
Fährt jemand von Euch und möchte sich mit mir belasten ?
14 oder 15 Uhr, mit oder ohne Licht - alles ist möglich.


----------



## puudsch (11. Mai 2012)

was los jetzt morgen?!!!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Mai 2012)

bist du wieder fit? Oder nur als Zuschauer am Treff


----------



## puudsch (11. Mai 2012)

ich bin wieder am start^^


----------



## LatteMacchiato (11. Mai 2012)

dann hast du dir ja das beste Wetter ausgesucht zum Wiedereinstieg


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Mai 2012)

ich werd euch am Samstag mal wieder beehren. Aber bitte nicht zu wild: bin 47, noch leicht alkoholisiert von Do und am Sonntag wahrscheinlich in Spicheren am Start


----------



## puudsch (25. Mai 2012)

Cornelius und ich fahren morgen ab 16 Uhr, weils ihm zu warm ist..., Treffpunkt wie immer!


----------



## armin77 (25. Mai 2012)

N'abend...

Mich würde es reizen mal (hinter euch her) mit zu fahren... 

Was fahrt ihr denn für ne Strecke? Anspruchsvoll? Lang?

Bin jetzt nich wirklich superfit und hab auchnoch nich so die Peilung.

Gruß Armin


----------



## puudsch (26. Mai 2012)

@ Armin

Strecke wird meistens spontan ausgesucht oder wir fahren einfach mal so drauf los. 
Belibet sind Pur in St. Ingber, Urwald und abfahren der Trails in der Umgebung. 
Lang ist ein dehnbarer Begriff, kann jetzt im Sommer durchaus wieder lang werden^^
Anspruchsvoll ist jetzt auch Ansichtssache!

Einfach vorbei kommen und ausprobieren, eine gewisse Grundkondition solltest du aber schon mitbringen, da die meisten Touren so 3 Stunden dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puudsch (1. Juni 2012)

Morgen 13 uhr!


----------



## black_foot (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo die Herren,

dürfen auch Frauen mitfahren?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (24. Juni 2012)

ich glaube da hat keiner ein Problem damit. Pass nur auf Bananaking den alten Charmeur auf


----------



## black_foot (25. Juni 2012)

das hört sich gut an ^^


----------



## puudsch (8. Juli 2012)

Wenn wer Lust hat, Cornelius und ich sind am Mittwoch nochmal unterwegs. Samstag kann ich auch nicht, dummers Blockseminar an der Uni, aber wir können auch am Sonntag fahren gehen!!!

noch was für den August, am 25.8.2012 findet wieder der Wildsaumarathon statt!!!
Cornelius und ich planen für die große Runde, wenn noch wer mit will, melden.
Hier noch der Link: http://www.warndt-biker.de/

lg
puudsch


----------



## Bananaking (13. Juli 2012)

*Weckruf!*
Es wird wieder Zeit meine Lieben. Da Eddy die Leitung des Treffs gezwungenermaßen aufgegeben hat und in letzter Zeit eigentlich nurnoch _puudsch_ und ich gefahren sind, wobei der "Samstag 14:00 Standard" nicht immer eingehalten wurde, möchte ich mich als zurück und voller Motivation melden. Ich war längere Zeit wegen Rahmenbruch kaltgestellt. Dies ist aber wieder behoben. Die Touren werden nun wieder regelmäßig Samstag um 14:00 stattfinden. Sie werden wieder härter und länger. Ich schreibe das hier nicht um abzuschrecken, im Gegenteil! Ich möchte diesen Treff nur jedem nochmal ins Gedächtnis rufen der vielleicht dachte dass er aufgegeben worden wäre.

Also geht es _(nach erneuter und letzter Pause)_ ab dem 28.7.2012 um 14:00 wieder los!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (13. Juli 2012)

puuuuhhhh und ich dachte ich müsste diesen Samstag schon schwimmen/fahren


----------



## Bananaking (14. Juli 2012)

Morgen hat irgendwie keiner Zeit.
wird auf Sonntag verschoben. (wenns nicht zusehr regnet)


----------



## LatteMacchiato (14. Juli 2012)

immer wenn ich arbeiten darf...


----------



## snoopy1971 (17. Juli 2012)

Hi , findet am Samstag 21.07 eine Tour statt ?


----------



## puudsch (17. Juli 2012)

Also Cornelius ist in Paris und ich wollte mit nem Kumpel nach Homburg in den Wald.  
Kannst ja mitkommen wenn du willst, ich fahre mit der Bahn ab Scheid können uns aber auch in Sb treffen und zusammen hinfahren


----------



## snoopy1971 (18. Juli 2012)

passt von der Zeit nicht bei mir . Muss um 18 Uhr wieder in SB sein . Wie sieht es denn mit Sonntag aus ?


----------



## Bananaking (18. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich meinen Zeitplan kurz einwerfen darf...
Komme Sonntag Vormittag wieder. Wenn, könnte ich wahrschienlich nur ne kürzere Runde ziehen.. man weiß ja nicht wo man da so alles wund ist 
Muss aber euch von nichts abhalten. Nightride vlt?
Montag und Dienstag sind bei puudsch nicht gut. wie stehts mit Mittwoch?
Und wie angekündigt gehts ab 28.7 wieder regelmäßige Samstags-Touren


----------



## snoopy1971 (20. Juli 2012)

*Kurze Runde wäre auch ok . Um welche Uhrzeit würde es denn gehen ?*


----------



## puudsch (21. Juli 2012)

Sonntag klappt so gegen 15/16 Uhr, maximal 2 Stunden bei mir.


----------



## snoopy1971 (21. Juli 2012)

Hi , wäre um 15 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Ist das ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puudsch (22. Juli 2012)

Treffpunkt 16 Uhr ct WAldhaus


----------



## puudsch (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen, Samstag 28.07.2012 Treffpunkt wie immer 14:00!


----------



## sb-lümmel (3. August 2012)

Ola!
Fährt wer morgen ab 14 uhr (oder früher?) am Treffpunkt ne Runde? War bisher noch nie mit, jedoch könnte es morgen mal klappen...
GRuß
eric


----------



## snoopy1971 (3. August 2012)

Bin morgen um 14 Uhr am Start .


----------



## Bananaking (16. August 2012)

Hallo die Lieben,
Samstags solls ja mal wieder überheiß werden. Wie wäre es also mit nem Nightride statt na Tour? Vorschlag wäre 19:30 am Waldhaus. Also AKKUS LADEN


----------



## Bananaking (17. August 2012)

Ich werde zusätzlich morgen früh fahren.
Ich dachte da so an 6:30 - 9 oder so. Aber ich weiß ja das ihr da alle eh grade mal 10 Minuten im Bett gewesen seid.  falls doch jemand durch-macht und mit will....


----------



## LatteMacchiato (17. August 2012)

das ist ne Ansage, endlich mal einer mit meinen Zeiten


----------



## Bananaking (18. August 2012)

Tja und wo warste dann 
Bei dem Wetter ist mittags halt einfach nicht möglich!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (19. August 2012)

war gestern auch unterwegs trotz der Temperaturen 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/LatteMacchiato/15ge87po9rme8q58


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananaking (21. August 2012)

Samstag ist Wildsaummarathon.
Ich fahre an der Saar entlang hin. Möchte sich jemand anschließen?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (21. August 2012)

wenn du so gegen 08.30 starten willst wäre ich dabei


----------



## Bananaking (22. August 2012)

Ich dachtebda mehr so an 7:30
Zu früg für deb alten herren?


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. August 2012)

7.30 in Geislautern starten??? Offizieller Start ist doch erst um 8 ...
Wir könnten uns auf dem Leinpfad in Höhe vom Finanzamt treffen. Soll ich Bier mitbringen als Wegzehrung oder hast du noch genug von abends


----------



## Bananaking (6. September 2012)

Samstag 14:00
Wäre am Start.


----------



## snoopy1971 (7. September 2012)

wer fährt denn alles mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizZZz (8. September 2012)

Also ich schaue noch XC-Worldcup und muss erstmal noch an beide Räder.
Aber demnächst sicherlich wieder!

Viel Spaß


----------



## StereoIntegrate (17. September 2012)

Hallo! Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken? Bin auf der Suche nach Freerider/Enduro Strecken rund um Saarbrücken! Wenn das passt würd ich mich da mal anschließen.

Gruß


----------



## snoopy1971 (18. September 2012)

Hi , mache am Samstag eine Freeride Tour . Wenn Du lust und laune hast können wir uns gerne treffen . Gruss


----------



## sb-lümmel (22. September 2012)

Fährt heute jmd ab 14 Uhr dort los?


----------



## black_foot (30. September 2012)

Fährt jemand am Mittwoch, 03.10.12?


----------



## Bananaking (4. Oktober 2012)

Sers.
Da waren ja ein oder zwei fragen zu Freeride Aktionen, bin am Start. Schlagt was vor.. Pumptrack oder Bikepark, egal was.
Zu Samstag.. hätte lust auf Grundlagenausdauertour/Starße wenns Wetter so furtbar bleibt, ansonsten gerne auch ne normale CC Tour. Vlt Urwald oder Pur. Vlt auch einfach mittels 30-50km mal die umliegenden Trails abgrasen. Wer hat Lust?
Ich Persönlich bin hier im Forum nicht mehr sooo besonders aktiv, ihr bekommt mich ehr über Facebook oder es Handy.
Immoment ist beim Treff ja angeblich nicht viel los, das hat aber nichts damit zu tun das hier keiner fährt, ich fahre 2-4 mal die Woche, egal was für Wetter. Das ganze läuft nur nicht mehr so stark über das Forum. Wer Lust hat PM an mich und wir können über Handy/FB was ausmachen.
Gruß C.


----------



## Bananaking (6. Oktober 2012)

*Wer ist denn bei diesem wunderbaren Herbstwetter bei einer Tour dabei?
 15:00 Waldhaus*


----------



## Jane22 (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte morgen zeit, aber ich fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten ;-)


----------



## Bananaking (6. Oktober 2012)

Jane22 schrieb:


> Ich hätte morgen zeit, aber ich fahre erst seit ein paar Monaten ;-)



kein großes Problem. Heute gehts nicht?
Wollte Morgen eig mit dem Freerider los, das ist für anfänger vlt nicht so spannend.


----------



## Jane22 (6. Oktober 2012)

Nein, heute geht leider nicht bei mir :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bananaking (13. Oktober 2012)

Falls jemand in es in Betracht zieht zu kommen. Heute um 13:30 Waldhaus.


----------



## MezzoM (13. Oktober 2012)

Nabend was geht en Morgen ?  

Treffen Wo:                 Ich selber weiß nicht wo die Strecke ist  

Bin aus St,Arnual


----------



## MezzoM (20. Oktober 2012)

bin heute ab 14 uhr auf der strecke wer noch ?


----------



## Guffel91 (22. Oktober 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/380955878609989/


----------



## MezzoM (22. Oktober 2012)

Guffel91 schrieb:


> http://www.facebook.com/groups/380955878609989/




Danke


----------



## Bananaking (24. Oktober 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/events/120638994755485/


----------



## ChrizZZz (25. Oktober 2012)

Gestern noch die Strecke abgefahren 
Knackig und zwichendrin hab ich mein HT vermisst


----------

